# Did I get a good deal or ripped off?



## ender6574 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi,

I just bought into the DRI Hawaii Collection during my first stay on a Sampler bought in Las Vegas. My buy-in level is 7500 points a year, which I got at $3.614/ea (Hawaii points were listed at $9.60/ea, according to the paperwork I saw)...was this a good deal or should I have walked out of the room? I am still in the cooling off period and I want to be sure it was a good move before that ends and I'm stuck.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jun 22, 2016)

Rescind if you can.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 22, 2016)

Rescind. You can buy resale for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 22, 2016)

The answer is the same from me.  Rescind while you can.  Nevada's laws are 5 days for rescission, I believe. 

I am not familiar with Diamond, so I am wondering how far 7,500 points will go?


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 22, 2016)

7500 will get one week, scenic view at Kaanapali Beach Club, Maui.  I didn't recall that The Point at Poipu in Kauai  only seems to have 2 bedroom units, but that's all that shows and 7500 isn't enough to get in there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2016)

At the very least you should rescind while you still can and take a few days to research exactly what you bought.

you can always get that exact same deal at a later time if you like if you feel its right for you.  however if you wait much longer, you wont have the option and will likely end up regretting it =)


----------



## ender6574 (Jun 22, 2016)

Actually, I just checked and Hawaii has a 7 day right to rescind. This being the evening of day 7 it looks like I missed that window. From what I've seen it looks like a pretty fair deal. Resale points aren't the same as club points. I thought I had 2 weeks to rescind but since I don't, I think my best bet is to figure out the best way to maximize what I've bought.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2016)

Drop a rescission letter in the mail anyway and hope for the best.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 22, 2016)

ender6574 said:


> Actually, I just checked and Hawaii has a 7 day right to rescind. This being the evening of day 7 it looks like I missed that window. From what I've seen it looks like a pretty fair deal. Resale points aren't the same as club points. I thought I had 2 weeks to rescind but since I don't, I think my best bet is to figure out the best way to maximize what I've bought.



No, you didn't get a good deal from the developer.  You need to take everyone's advice and send the rescission letter, return receipt requested, so you have proof they received it.  You need to do it as soon as possible.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 22, 2016)

The allowable time for rescission is based on where you physically sign the contract, not where the timeshare is located, nor where you reside. If I was considering rescission, I'd be at the post office with a letter in hand first thing in tomorrow morning, and send it certified w/return receipt. But it's your money, and you can spend it as you wish. Personally, as nice as Kaanapali Beach Club is and being happy facing inland instead of ocean view, I'd buy something else and it would be truly resale, not relieving DRI of a foreclosure.

We wish you well. Don't be a stranger.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2016)

sadly nevada is only 5 days I believe...

i would however still find a post office as quickly as possible and put that letter in the mail.  you are literally throwing away thousands of dollars you could use to otherwise have some pretty amazing vacations.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 23, 2016)

If you buy resale you won't be in the Club, but the Club benefits certainly aren't worth what you paid. Many of us bought from developers before we found TUG. If you can't rescind, make the most of it. TUG is a great place to ask questions about timeshares and DRI in particular. We bought from DRI back in 2004, and later bought 2 more weeks resale. 7500 points isn't much, but you can borrow points from the next year if you need to, or skip a year and move the points forward. The good news is that DRI does have some nice resorts. Our favorite is the Point at Poipu, but we've stayed in Maui, Williamsburg, and Tahoe and liked the DRI resorts there as well.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 23, 2016)

artringwald said:


> If you buy resale you won't be in the Club, but the Club benefits certainly aren't worth what you paid. Many of us bought from developers before we found TUG. If you can't rescind, make the most of it. TUG is a great place to ask questions about timeshares and DRI in particular. We bought from DRI back in 2004, and later bought 2 more weeks resale. 7500 points isn't much, but you can borrow points from the next year if you need to, or skip a year and move the points forward. The good news is that DRI does have some nice resorts. Our favorite is the Point at Poipu, but we've stayed in Maui, Williamsburg, and Tahoe and liked the DRI resorts there as well.



The big limitation with borrowing or saving points is that borrowed or saved can't be used for Home Resort Advantage bookings. Which means you can't book until 10 months before check-in, where you are competing with every one else in the Club.

For some inexplicable reason, the sales people always forget to mention that detail when they talk about borrowing or saving.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 23, 2016)

One of the problems/negatives with DRI resell Points is that they can only used directly in your Home Collection. To use DRI resell Points in another Collection you have to trade through II or perhaps RCI. Then you are subject to the daily Resort Fees that can be $25 per day.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2016)

and its been recently mentioned that resale owners have been reporting issues when trying to deposit points within RCI and II.

im not quite sure what is up with that...but the reports are not from all owners...but have been confirmed from some.  it is very troubling.


----------

